# still happy w/royal canin?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: my boys are on a kibble strike again (went a long stretch on B2B.) we keep these little metal tins all over the house with kibble and treats in them for deeds well done- and the other day I was sitting at my computer and the tin there had in it I believe the Royal Canin poodle. They ate the whole tin (about 1/4 cup) So I am thinking of going back to it because Jasper did really well on the RC special. 

Are you Royal Canin users (and your pups) still happy with it? Which kind do you use? Do you think if I use the Poodle or the Yorkie formula that would be Ok for a Havanese? Debbie, I know you feed Sam the Shih Tzu formula and he still looks and acts like a HAV. 

Are you RC users confident about the company in terms of their response to the recall. 

Your experiences with Royal Canin, the food and the company would be appreciated.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Missy said:


> Are you Royal Canin users (and your pups) still happy with it? Which kind do you use? Do you think if I use the Poodle or the Yorkie formula that would be Ok for a Havanese? Debbie, I know you feed Sam the Shih Tzu formula and he still looks and acts like a.


a ....what.? lol I took Sam off the Shih Tzu he was gaining too much weight. It has a higher fat (20%) and lower protien (24%) I am now feeding him the "Mini 27" it has 27% protein and 16% fat. He has lost weight but his coat is dry. I have started giving him fish oil. But it makes his breathe horrible. I'm going to a Dog fun day at the local "Feed Store" on Saturday, the food company reps. are suppose to be there. I'm going to ask them about the different formulas, see what they will recommend. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Debbie-- "He still looks and acts like a HAV" i went in and edited it (the drawbacks of multi-tasking at work) does he eat the mini 27?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes, he has become a chow hound, I do add a little bit of chicken or fish (what ever we have for supper) He loves it.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Missy said:


> Hi All: my boys are on a kibble strike again (went a long stretch on B2B.) we keep these little metal tins all over the house with kibble and treats in them for deeds well done- and the other day I was sitting at my computer and the tin there had in it I believe the Royal Canin poodle. They ate the whole tin (about 1/4 cup) So I am thinking of going back to it because Jasper did really well on the RC special.
> 
> Are you Royal Canin users (and your pups) still happy with it? Which kind do you use? Do you think if I use the Poodle or the Yorkie formula that would be Ok for a Havanese? Debbie, I know you feed Sam the Shih Tzu formula and he still looks and acts like a HAV.
> 
> ...


We use 1/2 Science Diet Adult Mini and 1/2 Royal Canin Beauty #26 - Sissy
loves the Royal Canin - I felt like the response was handled ok - I believe
it was the line that is sold at mostly Vets that was recalled. We buy ours
at Petsmart.

We have tried different varieties but Sissy really likes the RC Beauty. It has
3 different shapes in the package. www.royalcanin.com

hope this helps some.

Marie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I talked to the Royal Canin Rep. today. I told her my problem of Sam getting too fat on the Shih Tzu formula and switched to the "Mini 27" . He lost the weight by now his coat is dry. She recommended the "BeautyCare 26" formula for Sam. Because it is a new forumla she had no samples or ingredient list for it. I think I will try it next time.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I talked to the Royal Canin Rep. today. I told her my problem of Sam getting too fat on the Shih Tzu formula and switched to the "Mini 27" . He lost the weight by now his coat is dry. She recommended the "BeautyCare 26" formula for Sam. Because it is a new forumla she had no samples or ingredient list for it. I think I will try it next time.


How did this work for Sam? I am giving Lilly the Shih Tzu. We just started Tuesday of this week perhaps I should have something else to alternante with just to prevent the extra weight? What have you noticed?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam is still on the "mini 27" formula, I haven't been able to get the "beauty 26" yet. He has maintained his weight but his coat is still dry. We have a new food store opening up in a few weeks, I'm hoping they will carry the "Fromms Salmon a la veg". I have heard good things about that brand.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have used RC in the past. Didn't find anything wrong with it, just felt there was better kibble out there. Then I had them on Blue Buffalo, but they weren't crazy about it. Now they are on Fromm's Chicken a la Veg. The only way I get them to eat any kibble is to mix something with it, like Litttle Cesar, or roast beef, chicken, turkey meatballs, etc. Last night they had kibble and turkey meatloaf. The loved it. 

Kodi's hair is still dry and I add olive oil to his food. He will not eat if I had any type of fish oil. I think it is just his type of hair - it's the cottony type.


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

EMMA has been on the mini puppy 33 and 1 x a day I add about a tablespoon of merric puppy Plate to her kibble, Sometimes I add a little brown rice and once a week she gets a cooked egg in her kibble. She started at 3.8 and now at 4.5+months she is 9.4 lbs. Her vet says she is gaining weight well and it is not fat.. She likes this kibble better than Wellness Puppy. We will be on this for another 4 months and then we may transition to another RC.
Her hair is also cotton like, and I have not noticed any dryness in her overall coat or skin. As the weather is beginning to change , we may have to adjust . The Merric Puppy Plate and the Wellness moist puppy have been a really great way to supplement without adding excessive fat.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

My Maggie has a liver problem and she is on the prescription Royal Canin Hepatic Formula and since she has started with that diet in June , she has put on quite a bit of weight. So the comment on high fat in Royal Canin caught my eye. That could be her problem. On the other hand, my Lola had her check-up yesterday and she needs to put on some weight. I am considering changing her food because she has a very big appetite. I was going to consider the Royal Canin but after reading this thread I might try some of the natural foods that have been suggested on this site. We have a new pet store in the area called Paws to Tail and they carry a big selection. Not sure of what to try if anyone has any suggestions. Also if anyone out there has a fast eater like Lola, my vet reccommended a bowl specially designed for fast eaters called break-fast. It has inserts in the bowl to stop fast eating. I think the web site is www.brake-fast.net. I have not searched it yet.


----------

